# Very Interesting.



## Andrew Arndts (Feb 4, 2011)

as said by Arte Johnson as his German soldier character from "Laugh In"

It seems that PSI has come up with some there own Seam Ripper design.
Plus a Fire Starter design. 

Here is the down side, Not available at this time. but you can be put on a email list to be informed as to when they are available.


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Feb 4, 2011)

I saw that they had tthe seam rippers a few days ago, this is the first I have seen on the mag-firesteel combos they have, I do have to say though that the quality of those "fire starters" is not very high at all. I have a little bit of experience with this sort of thing and have used many of them. If you want a high quality fire steel that will last thousands of strikes with huge sparks buy blank fire steel rods from firesteel.com and turn your handles to go on them, I have no assoc with the company what so ever, I have just been useing, and making handles for them for a while now, here is one I did just a few weeks ago, the handle is Cocobolo...


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Feb 4, 2011)

And here is one from last week out of Curly Maple...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2011)

Tim, I went and looked at firesteel.com
You have any recommendation on what size rod to use?
There is a lot of deer and other hunting that goes on around here and it is pretty well accepted knowledge that you do not venture out without a min of survival equipment.
Firemaking ability is pretty much number one on the list.


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Daniel, all of the firesteels there work the same, however I like to have one that I can hold on to fairly easily so I usualy get the Armageddon which I believe is 3/8 X 4 inches, once I turn a handle it is the perfect size for me to work with. Dont forget to grab a striker/scraper they are only like a buck and change. These throw off huge sparks and as long as you have a good tender bundle you can have a fire in no time, and of course they are completely water proof. If you need any more info just let me know...Tim


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!
Have you seen there new "high end" pen box - Lacquered Window Pen Box?
I don't know how to make that hyperlink like you did and don't know if it is ok to do a reg. link or even give the part number??? so I will play it safe and not list it..
 
I would much rather have a "Tim Kit" than a PSI for the fire starter....
As for the seam reaper - I recall a tutorial not long ago from a member that listed every detail on making ones without a kit.  You only needed to buy the reaper part.


----------



## Seer (Feb 4, 2011)

I like what you did the the firesteels.  I looked at the PSI Seamrippers and the Biggest issue will be those rippers are proprietary and you have to buy from them and I know from experience sear rippers will go dull which is why I feel the ones we make ourselves to wear the customer can buy replacements anywhere are a better product and we can sell them at a better price.  By my formula I would have to charge $34.00 compared to my present price of more than half the price less.  Just my opinion.


----------



## holmqer (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you using 7mm tubes for the lanyard hole?

Is there a reason for a brass insert in the lanyard other than appearance?


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Feb 4, 2011)

Seer said:


> I like what you did the the firesteels.  I looked at the PSI Seamrippers and the Biggest issue will be those rippers are proprietary and you have to buy from them and I know from experience sear rippers will go dull which is why I feel the ones we make ourselves to wear the customer can buy replacements anywhere are a better product and we can sell them at a better price.  By my formula I would have to charge $34.00 compared to my present price of more than half the price less.  Just my opinion.




That sir is why I did that flash back of the Arte Johnson / Laugh In thing,,, if your young enough to remember it.


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Feb 4, 2011)

holmqer said:


> Are you using 7mm tubes for the lanyard hole?
> 
> Is there a reason for a brass insert in the lanyard other than appearance?


 
It is strickly for appearance sake, and I used 1/4 copper water tubing....I have gobs of it in my shop from various projects over the years, and it fits perfectly in a 1/4 inch hole.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks tim, I think that pretty much covers it. Mainly didn't want to invest in a bunch of fire steels that turn out being just small enough to not interest anyone. Usually what you get with the lowest priced option. I don't want to make these for the kids to have an afternoon of fun throwing sparks either. Way to many people here that will pay for their safety so I just wanted to cover my basis and do a good job providing them with something that doesn't just look fancy but will keep them alive if needed.
On that note they finally found one person that had gone out for a short hike thanksgiving morning the day before yesterday. I live a short walk from the first slopes of the Sierras. You can never tell people enough or seriously enough that those mountains can and will kill you. I nearly lost my mother to them several years ago when she was doing nothing but trying to drive back home from California. You can go from city to wilderness pretty fast at 65 miles per hour. but take that automobile away from most and they are completely defenseless. The Wilderness on the other hand has no mercy.



Maine2Colorado said:


> Hi Daniel, all of the firesteels there work the same, however I like to have one that I can hold on to fairly easily so I usualy get the Armageddon which I believe is 3/8 X 4 inches, once I turn a handle it is the perfect size for me to work with. Dont forget to grab a striker/scraper they are only like a buck and change. These throw off huge sparks and as long as you have a good tender bundle you can have a fire in no time, and of course they are completely water proof. If you need any more info just let me know...Tim


----------



## arioux (Feb 11, 2011)

This site is incredible.  Every week i learn something new or see something new to try .

Thank you Tim for the great info.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 11, 2011)

Andrew Arndts said:


> as said by Arte Johnson as his German soldier character from "Laugh In"



You bet your sweet bippy!


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey no problem everyone, hope you all get some use out of the information!


----------

